# Zenith z coils



## Jessicamtl (22/6/20)

Desperately looking for zenith z coils 1.6ohm or 1.2ohm?


----------



## JKVapes (13/10/20)

Jessicamtl said:


> Desperately looking for zenith z coils 1.6ohm or 1.2ohm?


You still looking for 1.6 ohm a coils. I have 4 or 3


----------

